# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Διαφορα ψηφιακης με αναλογικης κεραιας

## aser

Μια ερωτηση ποια η διαφορα εχει μια κεραια για ψηφιακα σε σχεση με την απλη.

Ρωταω γιατι εβλεπα ενα διαφημηστικο μια νεας κεραιας καταλληλης για τα ψηφιακα & απορησα ποια θα ειναι η διαφορα της με την υπαρχουσα που εχω αφου βλεπω τα ψηφιακα με την απλη εξωτερικη.

Η ψηφιακη κεραια θα πιανει τα αναλογικα; 

Ξερω ισως να ειναι χαζες η ερωτησης μου αλλα με μπερδευουν οταν βλεπω να γραφουν καταλληλη για ψηφιακη tv

----------


## aeonios

> Μια ερωτηση ποια η διαφορα εχει μια κεραια για ψηφιακα σε σχεση με την απλη.
> 
> Ρωταω γιατι εβλεπα ενα διαφημηστικο μια νεας κεραιας καταλληλης για τα ψηφιακα & απορησα ποια θα ειναι η διαφορα της με την υπαρχουσα που εχω αφου βλεπω τα ψηφιακα με την απλη εξωτερικη.
> 
> Η ψηφιακη κεραια θα πιανει τα αναλογικα; 
> 
> Ξερω ισως να ειναι χαζες η ερωτησης μου αλλα με μπερδευουν οταν βλεπω να γραφουν καταλληλη για ψηφιακη tv



Μάλλον για να δουλεύουν τον κόσμο το κάνουν φίλε μου. Δεν υπάρχουν χαζές ερωτήσεις καθόλου... 

http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#specialantenna

Η μετάδοση του σήματος ως προς την πληροφορία μπορεί να είναι ψηφιακή ή αναλογική όχι η κεραία !

----------


## Chris Valis

> Μάλλον για να δουλεύουν τον κόσμο το κάνουν φίλε μου. Δεν υπάρχουν χαζές ερωτήσεις καθόλου... 
> 
> http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#specialantenna
> 
> Η μετάδοση του σήματος ως προς την πληροφορία μπορεί να είναι ψηφιακή ή αναλογική όχι η κεραία !




Σίγουρα πέφτει πολύ δουλεμα αλλά αυτό που γράφεις παραπάνω δεν είναι απόλυτα αληθές aeonios.
Συγκεκριμένα oι παραδοσιακές κεραίες UHF δεν πρέπει να έχουν πολύ ανοιχτό λοβό για να μην ευνοούν το Multipath (στην ναλογική φαίνεται σαν είδωλο). Στην ψηφιακή επίγεια το multipath είναι πολύ καλό πράγμα λόγο των OFDM χαρακτηριστικών του σήματος. Επίσης κάποιες από τις κεραίες (ακριβές) έχουν ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή επί του ενεργού στοιχείου που τροφοδοτείται από τον δέκτη με 12 ή 24Volt. Παράδειγμα η DAT 45 ή 75 (+MRD) της televes.

Για το λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής που γνωρίζω δεν έχει κανείς κανένα λόγο να αλλάξει την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση για να βάλει ψηφιακό δέκτη επίγειας.


Φιλικά,

Χρήστος

----------


## electron

Αυτό πάντως μου θυμήζει τις προ 20ετίας διαφημίσεις περί κεραιών για τα δορυφορικά κανάλια.Εκείνες τις κεραίες τις ονόμαζαν μάλιστα δορυφορικές!! :P Φυσικά τα κανάλια εκείνα δεν ήταν δορυφορικά αλλά επίγειες αναμεταδώσεις δορυφορικών από την ΕΡΤ και οι κεραίες ήταν κλασσικές επίγειας λήψης UHF.

----------

SRF (23-07-12)

----------


## Chris Valis

Πάντα κάτι θα βρει ο έλληνας να πει για να πουλήσει !  :Wink:

----------


## aser

Μαλιστα, κατα την γνωμη σας σκοπευω να αλλαξω την κεραια στο χωριο λογο εχει τα χρονακια της και θελω να βαλω μια καλη που να στελνει σημα στα 2 σπιτια δηλ κοινοχρηστοι χωρις ενισχυτη λογο ο αναμεταδωτης ειναι απεναντη απο το σπιτι σε πολυ κοντινο σημειο και βλεπει απευθειας εχω καταληξη σε αυτες της δυο ποια προτεινεται εσεις. Στην υπαρχουσα δεν χρησιμοποιω ενισχυτη & μονο ενα καναλι δεν δειχνει καλα δεν με πειραζει και τοσο.

ALCAD 17db

TELEVES 19db

----------


## aeonios

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από aeonios
> 
> Μάλλον για να δουλεύουν τον κόσμο το κάνουν φίλε μου. Δεν υπάρχουν χαζές ερωτήσεις καθόλου... 
> 
> http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#specialantenna
> 
> Η μετάδοση του σήματος ως προς την πληροφορία μπορεί να είναι ψηφιακή ή αναλογική όχι η κεραία !
> 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ απολύτως Χρήστο για την παρατήρηση! Τα θέματα λήψης οι εταιρίες εκπομπής τα έχουν ήδη λύσει με εξομοιώσεις (μοντέλα Rice για σταθερή λήψη, rayleigh για κινητή λήψη) και δοκιμές σε ανάλογες συνθήκες στο εξωτερικό...αλλά και εγώ δεν νομίζω για κάποιον που έχει ήδη καλή λήψη να χρειαστεί να ψαχτεί με νέες κεραίες.

----------


## sigmacom

Πρακτικά-πρακτικά, καλώς ορίζονται ως "αναλογικές" και "ψηφιακές" κεραίες. Όχι τόσο για το multipath κλπ.  
Υποτίθεται ότι "η νέα εποχή" του DVB-T θέλει να φέρνει μαζί της κεραίες με ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή λήψης. Μικρής απολαβής μεν, χαμηλού θορύβου και υψηλής γραμμικότητας δε (ένεκα ψηφιακού σήματος). Γι' αυτό και όλοι οι δέκτες DVB-T προσφέρουν στο βίσμα της κεραίας phantom τροφοδοσία 5VDC.

Τώρα, το πως το χρησιμοποιούν/εκμεταλλεύονται οι Ελληνάρες τεχνικοί/έμποροι, είναι ακριβώς όπως τα είπατε...

----------

kioan (27-07-12), 

SRF (23-07-12)

----------


## radioamateur

aser έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι κεραίες που επέλεξες αφορούν περιοχές με δύσκολη λήψη.Κάποιος γνωστός μου μη γνωρίζοντας αγόρασε μια κεραία παρεμφερή αυτών που ανέφερες και λόγω της υψηλής ενίσχυσης (χωρίς χρήση ενισχυτή) η τηλεόραση του μπούκωσε στην αναλογική λήψη.Με μια άλλη κοντή που δοκιμάσαμε δεν είχε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.Υπόψιν ότι από Υμηττό κάναμε λήψη.
Προφανώς στον πωλητή πρέπει να αναφέρεις που θα την εγκαταστήσεις & σε τι δέκτη για να σου δώσει την κατάλληλη κεραία και προφανώς με τα λιγότερα πλαστικά μέρη για αντοχή στο χρόνο.
Τώρα για το ελληνικό λεκτικό τρυκ περί επίγεια ψηφιακής κεραίας συμφωνώ με τους προλαλλήσαντες.

----------


## aser

Επελεξα αυτες γιατι θα μοιραστει σε 2 σπιτια που η αποσταση απο το αλλο ειναι περιπου 10 μετρα (εχει γινει η εγκατασταση εδω και καποια χρονακια) για αυτο θελω να βαλω τετοια για να γλυτωσω την αγορα ενισχυτη θα τροφοδοτηση συνολικα 5 tv. η παλια κεραια μοιαζει σαν αυτη εδω

----------


## electron

> Επελεξα αυτες γιατι θα μοιραστει σε 2 σπιτια που η αποσταση απο το αλλο ειναι περιπου 10 μετρα (εχει γινει η εγκατασταση εδω και καποια χρονακια) για αυτο θελω να βαλω τετοια για να γλυτωσω την αγορα ενισχυτη θα τροφοδοτηση συνολικα 5 tv. η παλια κεραια μοιαζει σαν αυτη εδω



Θεωρητικά όπως αναφέρεις μια τέτοια κεραία ίσως είναι κατάλληλη για την εφαρμογή που την θες,σκέψου όμως και υπολόγισε τις απώλειες καλωδίου και ενδεχομένος κάποιου spliter που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για τις 5 tv.Ίσως τελικά χρειαστείς και κάποιον ενισχυτή γραμμής.Πρέπει να είναι πολύ σωστά φτιαγμένη η υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση για να δουλέψει άριστα με μια κέραία και χωρίς την ύπαρξη ενισχυτή.

----------


## TheKostis

Έχω δύο κεραίες μια vhf και μια uhf που συνδέονται σε ενισχυτή και αυτός με τη σειρά του βγάζει μια έξοδο που τη συνδέω στην τηλεόρασή μου (για αναλογικό σήμα). Το θέμα είναι πως θέλω να συνδέσω την κεράια χωρίς ενισχυτή στον αποκωδικοποιητή (για ψηφιακό σήμα) , θα συνδέσω την vhf ή τη uhf;
Έχω διαβάσει πως οι κατάλληλες κεραίες για ψηφιακό σήμα είναι οι uhf.
Τι λες???

----------


## ggr

Οι UHF ειναι, για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι τα ψηφιακα καναλια εκπεμπουν στα UHF. Tα VHF  αποτελουν σχεδον παρελθον, εδω και πολλα χρονια. Την κεραια  VHF μπορεις να την αφαιρεσεις, δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα πια , παρα μονο βαραινει τον ιστο σου.

----------


## p.gabr

Εγω εβαλα αυτην σημερα



IMAG0342.jpg

Αυτη δεν κανει για ασπρομαυρη τηλεοραση

Χαχαχα

----------

aeonios (23-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

περί αρπαχτής πρόκειται. η κεραία είναι κεραία. Αν τώρα μετά την κεραία υπάρχει κανά LNA, αυτό θεωρείται στοιχείο του δέκτη, όχι της κεραίας (μπορείς να βάλεις τέτοιο σε ήδη υπάρχουσα - όχι "ψηφιακή" - κεραία). (προσθήκη: μπορεί μια κεραία να είναι καταλληλότερη για τον Α ή Β λόγο για λήψη αναλογικού ή ψηφιακού σήματος, αλλά δεν _χρειάζεται_ ειδική κεραία για να έχεις _ψηφιακή_ λήψη. χρειάζεται _γενικά_ καλύτερη κεραία για _καλύτερη_ λήψη)

ζηλεύω αυτούς που ο χαρακτήρας τους τους το επιτρέπει να βγάζουν λεφτά σε βάρος όσον δεν είναι κατάλληλα ενημερωμένοι.

----------


## servicetron

Πιστεύω υπάρχουνε διαφορές σε σχέση με τις αναλογικές σε τέτοιου είδους κεραίες επίγειας ψηφιακής λήψης. Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο είναι η εξισορρόπηση σήματος κατά την έξοδό του στο καλώδιο. Αυτό διευκολύνει πολύ τους ενισχυτές, αλλά και για να μην περνάνε παράσιτα μεταξύ γειτονικών καναλιών, με μεγάλη διαφορά ισχύος. 

  Γενικά πάντως, ο σχεδιασμός των στοιχείων, ο αριθμός τους, το μέγεθός τους, και όλα εκείνα που συνθέτουν την κεραία, χάρη στους υπολογιστές και τους εργαστηριακούς εξομοιωτές που υπάρχουν σήμερα, έχουν επιτρέψει στο να μην υπάρχει τίποτα τυχαίο…

  Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, για παράλια νησιών, ή τις ορεινές περιοχές με νοητή οπτική επαφή από ένα κέντρο εκπομπής θα έβαζα μια ComSat DTA 204F. Για την απομακρυσμένη ορεινή λήψη απομονωμένων περιοχών θα έβαζα μια Engel MAX90. Εδώ στην Αθήνα, θα έβαζα την Fracarro Sigma 6HD  ώστε να απομονώνει το επίγειο ψηφιακό σήμα από τα διάφορα «παράσιτα» που προέρχονται από επίγεια link, τις αρμονικές των δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας, τα κακώς στημένα ασύρματα δίκτυα internet, ανακλάσεις κτηρίων κ.τ.λ. και αποτελούν αποτέλεσμα του άναρχου ελληνικού καθεστώτος των τηλεπικοινωνιών.

----------


## p.gabr

> Πιστεύω υπάρχουνε διαφορές σε σχέση με τις αναλογικές σε τέτοιου είδους κεραίες επίγειας ψηφιακής λήψης. Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο είναι η εξισορρόπηση σήματος κατά την έξοδό του στο καλώδιο. Αυτό διευκολύνει πολύ τους ενισχυτές, αλλά και για να μην περνάνε παράσιτα μεταξύ γειτονικών καναλιών, με μεγάλη διαφορά ισχύος. 
> 
>   Γενικά πάντως, ο σχεδιασμός των στοιχείων, ο αριθμός τους, το μέγεθός τους, και όλα εκείνα που συνθέτουν την κεραία, χάρη στους υπολογιστές και τους εργαστηριακούς εξομοιωτές που υπάρχουν σήμερα, έχουν επιτρέψει στο να μην υπάρχει τίποτα τυχαίο…
> 
>   Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, για παράλια νησιών, ή τις ορεινές περιοχές με νοητή οπτική επαφή από ένα κέντρο εκπομπής θα έβαζα μια ComSat DTA 204F. Για την απομακρυσμένη ορεινή λήψη απομονωμένων περιοχών θα έβαζα μια Engel MAX90. Εδώ στην Αθήνα, θα έβαζα την Fracarro Sigma 6HD  ώστε να απομονώνει το επίγειο ψηφιακό σήμα από τα διάφορα «παράσιτα» που προέρχονται από επίγεια link, τις αρμονικές των δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας, τα κακώς στημένα ασύρματα δίκτυα internet, ανακλάσεις κτηρίων κ.τ.λ. και αποτελούν αποτέλεσμα του άναρχου ελληνικού καθεστώτος των τηλεπικοινωνιών.



MIXAΛH
1ον την ενοια αυτην  <<Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο είναι η εξισορρόπηση σήματος κατά την έξοδό του στο καλώδιο>>δεν την καταλαβαινω

2ον οι κεραιες ειναι ιδανικες οταν, δινουν ιδια  εξοδο , για το ιδιο σημα σε ολες τις συχνοτητες ,που ειναι θεωριτικα κατασκευασμενες .
a2682+.gif .............                  a2682.gif

Τα γειτονικα καναλια πρεπει να λαμβανονται εξ ισου. τωρα εαν σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις, ενοεις την κατευθυντικοτητα και το gain ,καθως και εαν υπαρχουν στην ιδια συχνοτητα δυο πομποι απο αντιθετη κατευθυνση ,λαθος καταλαβα

3ον η κεραια δεν εχει να κανει με την κινητη (ελαχιστες διαφορες). Ειναι  δουλεια του ενισχυτη και των φιλτρων του ,να απορριψει τις εκτος συχνοτητος λειτουργειας σηματα

Βεβαιως ομως ,δεχομαι οτι υπαρχουν κριτηρια επιλογης κεραιας για την καθε περιοχη

ευχαριστω

ΝΑ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΩ
Δεν ειμαι και ειδικος στις κεραιες και τα συστηματα TV

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Μαλιστα, κατα την γνωμη σας σκοπευω να αλλαξω την κεραια στο χωριο λογο εχει τα χρονακια της και θελω να βαλω μια καλη που να στελνει σημα στα 2 σπιτια δηλ κοινοχρηστοι χωρις ενισχυτη λογο ο αναμεταδωτης ειναι απεναντη απο το σπιτι σε πολυ κοντινο σημειο και βλεπει απευθειας εχω καταληξη σε αυτες της δυο ποια προτεινεται εσεις. Στην υπαρχουσα δεν χρησιμοποιω ενισχυτη & μονο ενα καναλι δεν δειχνει καλα δεν με πειραζει και τοσο.
> 
> ALCAD 17db
> 
> TELEVES 19db




    Oι κεραίες  που  αναφέρεις  'εχουν  πάρα  πολύ  κλειστό  λοβό  και  ίσως  σου  απορρίψουν  αν  θέλεις  να  κάνεις  λήψη  και  εκτός  της  ευθείας  σπίτι  σου  αναμεταδότης  δηλ.  αριστερότερα  ή  δεξιότερα  καλλίτερα  να  βάλεις  μια  πιο  κοντή  κεραία  και  έναν  ενισχυτή  γραμμής  με  έξοδο  γύρω  στα  110  112  DBmv  ρυμιζόμενο  και  να  τον  ρυθμίσεις  χαμηλά  να  μην  έχεις  παραμόρφωση.

----------


## servicetron

Θα σας εξηγήσω τι εννοώ στα θέματα που θέσατε παραπάνω...

Για το θέμα της εξισορρόπησης αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα στην τεχνολογία BOSS ( balanced output signal system ) που στη γλώσσα μας αποδίδεται ως «εξισορροπημένο σύστημα εξόδου σήματος». Όπως προδίδει λοιπόν ο χαρακτηρισμός της τεχνολογίας αυτό που κάνει είναι να εξισορροπεί το σήμα που λαμβάνει στην έξοδο, με αποτέλεσμα να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα από τη διαφορά στην ισχύ μεταξύ γειτονικών καναλιών, αλλά και να ενισχύονται ταυτόχρονα τα πιο αδύναμα σήματα, χωρίς να ενισχύονται τα ισχυρά που «μπουκώνουν» το σύνολο με την ισχύ τους, τις αρμονικές τους και όλα τα γνωστά προβλήματα που συναντάμε στις επίγειες λήψεις.

  Επίσης και σε όλα αυτά που γράφω, εννοώ την κατευθυντικότητα και την απολαβή. Για παράδειγμα στην κεραία της ComSat DTA204F όλα τα στοιχεία τοποθετούνται επί του σώματος της κεραίας με πλαστικές μoνώσεις που αποτελούν «πατενταρισμένα» εξαρτήματα από καλούπια της ComSat που κατασκευάζει η ίδια. Η ύπαρξή τους ενισχύει την κατευθυντικότητα, επιτρέπει την καλύτερη απομόνωση των πλευρικών σημάτων, ενώ σε συνδυασμό με τον πλεγματικό ανακλαστήρα και το μεγάλο σώμα μπορεί να κάνει λήψη ιδιαίτερα ασθενών τηλεοπτικών σημάτων από μεγάλη απόσταση.

  Οι κεραίες της ψηφιακής επίγειας λήψης είναι σχεδιασμένες να απορρίπτουν παρεμβολές. Οι περισσότερες είναι σχεδιασμένες με ένα σύστημα τριπλού άξονα που εμπεριέχουν και έναν ειδικό ασύμμετρο σχεδιασμό. Ως αποτέλεσμα, παρέχεται αξιόλογο σχεδιάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας που ωφελεί την ψηφιακή λήψη σε όλες τις «πιθανές συνθήκες»  

  Η σχεδίαση και υλοποίηση τέτοιων κεραιών επιτρέπει και την απόρριψη των λεγόμενων σημάτων «παράσιτα» που προέρχονται από επίγεια link, τις αρμονικές των δικτύων κινητής τηλεφωνίας, τα κακώς στημένα ασύρματα δίκτυα internet, ανακλάσεις κτηρίων κ.τ.λ. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή αυτές διαθέτουν και ηλεκτρονικά μέρη που μειώνουν τον κρουστικό θόρυβο, ενώ τα δίπολά τους χαρακτηρίζονται από καινοτόμο σχεδιασμό που δεν ανήκει ούτε στα κλειστά, ούτε στα ανοικτά δίπολα. Και τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη αλλά και το δίπολο είναι γειωμένα, ώστε να αποτρέπονται ηλεκτρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να πάρετε από τις ιστοσελίδες τέτοιων εταιρειών.

  Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι το θέμα της εκλογής της  κεραίας είναι αρκετά σημαντικό στην εποχή της ψηφιακής λήψης γιατί με την ειδική σχεδίαση που διαθέτουν οι νέες κεραίες επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος απορρίπτονται παρεμβολές και ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος, εξασφαλίζοντας έτσι, τη βέλτιστη εικόνα.

----------

p.gabr (23-07-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν κάνουν το αυτό που λες  "απορρίπτονται παρεμβολές και ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος",
πως ξεχωρίζουν από ένα συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα ποιο είναι σήμα? και ποιο θόρυβος? 

μάλλον θα εννοείς το συντονισμό της κεραίας σε ένα συγκεκριμένο φάσμα πχ.uhf 
ε! μετά έχουν να κάνουν τα φίλτρα του ενισχυτή και του tuner.

επίσης σύμφωνα με ένα χρήσιμο πόστ στην αρχή του θέματος 




> Σίγουρα πέφτει πολύ δουλεμα αλλά αυτό που γράφεις παραπάνω δεν είναι απόλυτα αληθές aeonios.
> Συγκεκριμένα oι παραδοσιακές κεραίες UHF δεν πρέπει να έχουν πολύ  ανοιχτό λοβό για να μην ευνοούν το Multipath (στην αναλογική φαίνεται σαν  είδωλο). *Στην ψηφιακή επίγεια το multipath είναι πολύ καλό πράγμα λόγο  των OFDM χαρακτηριστικών του σήματος*. Επίσης κάποιες από τις κεραίες  (ακριβές) έχουν ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή επί του ενεργού στοιχείου που  τροφοδοτείται από τον δέκτη με 12 ή 24Volt. Παράδειγμα η DAT 45 ή 75  (+MRD) της televes.
> 
> Για το λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής που γνωρίζω δεν έχει κανείς κανένα λόγο  να αλλάξει την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση για να βάλει ψηφιακό δέκτη  επίγειας.
> 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Χρήστος



μας λέει πως τα είδωλα (multipath) μπορεί και να βοηθήσουν στην ψηφιακή λήψη (λόγο της qfdm διαμόρφωσης) και όχι να κάνουν ζημιά,
φυσικά το μπούκωμα και πάλι θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα (και χειρότερου αποτελέσματος από τα αναλογικά) αλλά αυτό για να το επιτύχει μια απλή παθητική κεραία
χωρίς την χρήση κάποιου ενεργού εκουαλάιζερ, μου φαίνεται δύσκολο.

----------


## picdev

για εσωτερική κεραία πρτιμίστε μία απλή με πλέγμα σαν αυτη της τελε με 10-15ε , το έγραψα και σε άλλο ποστ οτι philips κεραία χωρίς πλέγμα δεν επιανε όλα τα κανάλια , ενώ στο διπλανό δωμάτιο αυτή με το πλέγμα τα έπιανε όλα.

34Bp8.jpg
σε  άλλα 2 σπίτια  που πήγα ,πάλι με την απλή με πλέγμα μια χαρά τα έπιανε

----------


## nikknikk4

> για εσωτερική κεραία πρτιμίστε μία απλή με πλέγμα σαν αυτη της τελε με 10-15ε , το έγραψα και σε άλλο ποστ οτι philips κεραία χωρίς πλέγμα δεν επιανε όλα τα κανάλια , *ενώ στο διπλανό δωμάτιο* αυτή με το πλέγμα τα έπιανε όλα.
> 
> 34Bp8.jpg
> σε άλλα 2 σπίτια που πήγα ,πάλι με την απλή με πλέγμα μια χαρά τα έπιανε



εκανες δοκιμή και αντίστροφα...?

----------


## sigmacom

Όπως έγραψα και στο παρελθόν σε αυτό το τοπικ, αν υπάρχει ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός λόγος για τον διαχωρισμό "ψηφιακής" με "αναλογική" κεραία, είναι ίσως μόνο το LNA που μπορεί να ενσωματώνει μια "ψηφιακή" και υποστηρίζουν όλοι οι DVB-T δέκτες στέλνοντας fantom τροφοδοσία. Προφανώς ο (με την κακή έννοια) Ελληνάρας έμπορος (και ενίοτε και ο Ελληνάρας τεχνικός), ξέρουν ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί αδαείς και προσπαθούν να τους κοροϊδέψουν. Όπως γινόταν και παλιά με την "έγχρωμη / ασπρόμαυρη" κεραία, "δορυφορική" κεραία κλπ που προανέφεραν οι φίλοι. 

Όσον αφορά το equilizing, δεν είναι απαραίτητο, καθώς ο ίδιος ο δέκτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει by default. Στην COFDM που χρησιμοποιεί το DVB-T, ανάμεσα στα χιλιάδες carrier, υπάρχει πλήθος από carrier-pilots τα οποία ξεχωρίζει ο δέκτης και ξέρει που πρέπει να γκαζώσει και που να κατεβάσει. 

Το multipath δεν μας πειράζει στην COFDM διαμόρφωση, υπό συνθήκες μπορεί να αποβεί και ωφέλιμο (όπως ήδη περιγράφηκε), αλλά μέχρις ενός ορίου. Όταν τα φαινόμενα multipath & delay αρχίσουν να ξεφεύγουν από τα όρια, πλέον γίνονται επιζήμια. Με το GI που παίζει η Digea, εκτιμώ κομματάκι δύσκολο να συναντήσει κανείς τέτοιο πρόβλημα, εκτός κι αν βρίσκεται μέσα σε SFN, και να είναι και λίγο κακορυθμισμένο. 

Εκτιμώ ότι μοναδική περίπτωση να χρειαστεί κάποιος αλλαγή στο κεραιοσύστημα λήψης, είναι προβλήματα intermodulation του ενισχυτή, τα οποία τσακίζουν το COFDM. Ούτε κεραίες, ούτε τίποτα. Ένα καλό SNR θέλει το DVB-T (αναλόγως το constellation και το FEC), και παίζει το καημένο...

----------

kioan (27-07-12), 

spiroscfu (24-07-12), 

SRF (24-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

o lna όμως είναι μέρος του δέκτη, όχι της κεραίας. το ότι φυσικά είναι τοποθετημένο πάνω/δίπλα/μέσα στην κεραία δεν το κάνει στοιχείο αυτής.

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Στέλιο ξέχασα να βάλω ποιο πίσω και το δικό σου ποστ σε quote (που αν και είναι αρκετά παλιό "2007" παρόλα αυτά είναι χρήσιμο/σύγχρονο),
για να γίνει ποιο ολοκληρωμένη η "απάντηση μου".

----------


## duomax03

ρε παιδιά το θέμα δεν είναι οι κεραίες ή ο αποκωδικοιητής και τέτοια. Εγώ πιστεύω είναι θέμα του αγοραστή. 

Υπάρχουν αγοραστές που παρακολουθούν τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, ενημερώνονται και ανάλογα με το "βαλάντιο" που διαθέτουν αναβαθμίζουν ή και εξοπολίζουν την οικιακή τους εγκατάσταση.

Υπάρχουν και οι αγοραστές που ονομάζονται "τζαμπατζήδες". Αυτοί δεν αγοράζουν τίποτα, θα σου κάνουν ολόκληρη θεωρία για τη κεραία ότι δεν την χρειάζεσαι, θα επιστρέψουν πίσω τον αποκωδικοποιητή και θα πάρουν τα 35 ευρώ πίσω επειδή δεν ξέρανε να τον δουλέψουν. Είναι αυτοί που στο σπίτι τους έχουνε ακόμη CRT τηλεόραση και σου πιπιλάνε το μυαλό ότι είναι οι καλύτερες και σου λένε συνέχεια ότι το ψηφιακό είναι για να βγάζουνε λεφτά κ.τ.λ.

Δεν μπορεί να είναι π@@@ριες αυτά. Η Ikusi και άλλες εταιρείες που βγάζουνε κεραίες και κάνουνε μελέτες τι θέλουνε απλά να κοροίδεύουνε τον κόσμο και να βγάζουνε λεφτά;Μην τρελλαθούμε τελείως...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ο σκοπός της κάθε εταιρίας είναι το κέρδος και όχι η οικονομική βοήθεια του καταναλωτή (προσφέροντας συμβατικές λύσεις).

----------


## duomax03

και γιατί να βοηθήσουνε οικονομικά τον καταναλωτή ; εταιρείες είναι, να κονομήσουνε θέλουνε δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα. Απλά φτιάχνουνε ποιοτικά προίόντα και ο αγοραστής παολαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες που του προσφέρουνε και αυτοί βγάζουνε χρήματα. Που είναι το μεμπτό ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Το μεμπτό είναι πως προσφέρουν *κάθε λίγο* "καινούρια/πρωτοποριακή τεχνολογία" για να μας τα παίρνουν, ενώ δεν είναι πάντα απαραίτητο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το μεμπτό είναι όταν αποκρύπτουν, διαστρεβλώνουν, υπερβαλλουν ή γενικά παραπλανούν με σκοπό να πουλήσουν.

----------


## sigmacom

> o lna όμως είναι μέρος του δέκτη, όχι της κεραίας. το ότι φυσικά είναι τοποθετημένο πάνω/δίπλα/μέσα στην κεραία δεν το κάνει στοιχείο αυτής.



Τα LNAs είθισται να μπαίνουν δίπλα στην κεραία, προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε να ενισχύσουμε και τον θόρυβο του καλωδίου (όπως θα συνέβαινε αν τα βάζαμε στην μεριά του δέκτη). Τελείως ψυχρολογιστικά αν το δούμε, τα LNA δεν είναι ούτε μέρος του δέκτη ούτε της κεραίας, είναι ξεχωριστές μονάδες. 
Απλά επειδή στις "ψηφιακές" κεραίες λήψης, συνηθίζεται να υπάρχει ένα LNA ενσωματωμένο μέσα στο κουτάκι του διπόλου, ε, πλέον αποτελεί μέρος της κεραίας.  :Smile:

----------


## duomax03

> το μεμπτό είναι όταν αποκρύπτουν, διαστρεβλώνουν, υπερβαλλουν ή γενικά παραπλανούν με σκοπό να πουλήσουν.



κοίταξε Γιώργο, η έλευση του αντιχρίστου είναι γεγονός. Όλα έχουν αυτό το σκοπό

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αν δεις το σύνολο κεραία-ενισχυτές-μίκτες-φίλτρα-έξοδο σαν "δέκτη", τότε και η κεραία είναι στοιχείο του δέκτη και ο lna και τα υπόλοιπα... αλλά τότε, ο lna δεν είναι μέρος της κεραίας, είναι μέρος του δέκτη. γιατί όσο νόημα θα έιχε να πεις ότι ο lna είναι μέρος της κεραίας, άλλο τόσο νόημα θα είχε να πεις ότι η κεραία είναι μέρος του lna. ή ότι ο lna είναι μέρος του φίλτρου που έρχεται μετά πχ.

αν θεωρήσεις την κεραία ξεχωριστό στοιχείο από τον δέκτη (δηλαδή ο δέκτης σαν σύνολο από φίλτρα μίκτες κτλ), τότε ο lna πάλι δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μέρος της κεραίας, γιατί είναι αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο του δέκτη, χωρίς αυτό δεν δουλεύει.Το ότι τον βάζουν _μέσα_ στον μηχανισμό της κεραίας δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μέρος της κεραίας - όπως πχ ένα τροφοδοτικό για ενισχυτή μπορεί να είναι εκτός του κουτιού του ενισχυτή, ή εντός, αυτό δεν καθορίζει αν είναι μέρος του ενισχυτή ή όχι. Άσχετα με το που είναι τοποθετημένο, το τροφοδοτικό ενός ενισχυτή είναι _μέρος του ενισχυτή_. Η θέση ενός στοιχείου σε ένα κύκλωμα δεν ορίζει τη λειτουργία του,η θέση του ορίζεται απο άλλες ανάγκες (ηλεκτρικής/θερμικής απομόνωση κτλ).

όλα αυτά ίσως με την παραδοχή ότι υπάρχει ένας lna. Αν υπάρχει 2ος, μπορεί να είναι αλλά τότε, υπάρχει θέμα, γιατί ο lna στον δέκτη περιμένει πολύ συγκεκριμένο πλάτος σήματος, αλλιώς θα κλιπάρει και θα πάνε όλα στράφι.

κουβέντα να γίνεται.

----------


## sigmacom

> αν θεωρήσεις την κεραία ξεχωριστό στοιχείο από τον δέκτη (δηλαδή ο δέκτης σαν σύνολο από φίλτρα μίκτες κτλ), τότε ο lna πάλι δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μέρος της κεραίας, γιατί είναι αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο του δέκτη, χωρίς αυτό δεν δουλεύει.



Γιατί το λες αυτό? Ένας δέκτης (DVB-T εν προκειμένω) δεν έχει ως απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση την ύπαρξη LNA, λειτουργεί και χωρίς αυτό - αλλά με χαμηλότερη επίδοση στα ασθενή σήματα. Αν η στάθμη του επιθυμητού σήματος είναι εντός των απαιτήσεων που θέλει ο δέκτης, δεν χρειάζεσαι LNA.

Μάλλον εννοείς ως "LNA" τον πρώτο ενισχυτή RF στην είσοδο του δέκτη, ο οποίος πάντα πρέπει να είναι χαμηλού θορύβου.  
Αυτός ναι, όντως είναι μέρος του δέκτη και απαραίτητος για την λειτουργία του. 
Με το χαρακτηρισμό "LNA" ο νους πηγαίνει στην μονάδα που μπαίνει κοντά στην κεραία όπως προανέφερα, οπότε μάλλον τώρα συνεννοηθήκαμε!  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Μερικές televes, fracaro κ.α. έχουν ενσωματωμένο μέσα στο δίπολο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> μάλλον τώρα συνεννοηθήκαμε!



yup!  :Thumbup1: 





> Μερικές televes, *fracaro* κ.α. έχουν ενσωματωμένο μέσα στο δίπολο.



... τί κάνεις;  :Huh:

----------


## spiroscfu

> ... τί κάνεις;



Μια χαρά εσύ;  :Rolleyes: 

εννοείς το ένα r που ξέχασα?

----------

